# Ibanez SR Crossover guitarbass



## 7stg (Jan 24, 2014)

It's a guitarbass, 6 strings with a 30" scale. 

SR Crossover neck
Width at Nut - 42mm
Width at Last Fret - 58mm

6 string RG Neck
Width at Nut - 43mm
Width at Last Fret - 58mm

Electric Basses SR - SRC6 Bass Workshop | Ibanez guitars

This is pretty sweet, just needs a few more strings. An SR Crossover 8 or 9 would be amazing.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 24, 2014)

Interesting. I know a functional bass-guitar crossover instrument is right around the corner, im not completely sold on this though, it sounds kinda wonky. I'd like to play one and see what the fuss is about, or see and hear some better quality audio/video of it.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 25, 2014)

Ibanez produced a 7-string version of this idea a few years back, tuned like a 7-string guitar an octave down, but I think they were only in production for a year. It'll be interesting to see if this one has more traction.


----------



## quattro19tdi (Jan 25, 2014)

celticelk said:


> Ibanez produced a 7-string version of this idea a few years back, tuned like a 7-string guitar an octave down, but I think they were only in production for a year. It'll be interesting to see if this one has more traction.


I always thought the SR7VIISC was awesome. 30" scale, 7 strings, bass tuners, more guitar-like string spacing. Something like that with ash/alder body wood and maple fretboard would have been my ultimate instrument, I think.


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 25, 2014)

Well it's going to get traction with me cause I'm grabbing one.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 25, 2014)

I'd definitely like to give this a shot. I'd love to try tuning it down to D or C# and playing some post-metal stuff with it. I wonder how it'd sound with passive pickups? Surely one of the Lace bars would fit those routes.

ETA: street price $699, available mid-Feb.

ETA the 2nd: The stock pickups are passive - EMG Hz. Even easier, then, to drop in a pair of Laces, and still get the benefits of the active EQ system. Also looks like the bridge and ferrules are sized for bass strings, so you could string heavier and tune lower with more-readily-available bass strings rather than having to order from Circle K.


----------



## WolleK (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh man Ibanez , so much win this year.

Man, i will finish my studies this year (medicine) and will invest my first salary into Ibanez (and PR Se Zach Myers)


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks like an interesting addition to the bass VI market, 
Fender may have some competition..


----------



## celticelk (Jan 25, 2014)

thedarknightshreds said:


> Looks like an interesting addition to the bass VI market,
> Fender may have some competition..



I don't think this competes in the same sonic niche as the Fender Bass VI. I'd call it a competitor to the Schecter C-VI, if anything.


----------



## ihunda (Jan 25, 2014)

Well this was the promise of my chapman stick, morphing guitar and bass but in the end it's a completely different instrument than either of them.

I predict this will be the same, an exciting new instrument and innovative players will make it shine, but guitar/bass combo, meh... I am fine with a great bass or great guitar but an average mix of both, nope.


----------



## darren (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm really interested in trying one of these out. It looks like it could be a LOT of fun.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 25, 2014)

ihunda said:


> Well this was the promise of my chapman stick, morphing guitar and bass but in the end it's a completely different instrument than either of them.
> 
> I predict this will be the same, an exciting new instrument and innovative players will make it shine, but guitar/bass combo, meh... I am fine with a great bass or great guitar but an average mix of both, nope.



The Stick was always bound to be a different beast due to the tuning(s) and the optimization for touchstyle playing. The NS/Stick, on the other hand, is an instrument that I think is more in line with the Crossover's idea, though the NS is more solidly in the bass camp due to scale length IMO.

This seems like a killer instrument for doom/stoner metal - you've already got a lot of bands that are guitar/drums or bass/drums in that style.


----------



## Timma65 (Jun 2, 2014)

Recent demo was posted on this instrument which I think does a much better job of displaying it's versatility. All videos I've seen until now seems like they found a bassist to play more bass oriented techniques but ignored the baritone guitar potential it has. Thought I would share. 

Ibanez SRC6 30" shortscale bass / baritone guitar demo - YouTube


----------



## Nag (Jun 2, 2014)

that video is a good find !

I like how it sounds played as a guitar and as a funk/lead oriented bass... but for heavy rhythm metal bass I'd rather have a longer scale and more low-end rumble


----------



## DreamError (Jun 2, 2014)

the best demo video for the SRC6 I've seen.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 2, 2014)

Guitarists play lower, bassists play higher 

BTB7 and Iron Label 8 string, played by Franck Hermanny (Adagio) and Charly Sahona - YouTube


----------



## Erockomania (Jun 2, 2014)

2:20 is pure comedy


----------



## mrmeangreen (Jun 3, 2014)

I had a chance to play one at a local store. It felt crazy thin on the neck and chords came out fairly clear through a bass amp.


----------



## Necris (Jun 3, 2014)

^ I just played one last night at my local shop, along with the new singlecut BTB, both felt fantastic. The guitar as a whole felt much nicer than their other indonesian made guitars I tried, something about the feel of it was less "cheap". The tight end bridge is particularly comfortable. Overall, I was impressed. 

However it is worth noting that if you ignore personal preferences such as neck profile, fingerboard radius etc. any 30" scale guitar set up for this tuning won't be much different as far as functionality goes. 
The Squier bass VI, to my ears, sounds fantastic and plays very well, and costs half as much.

If you want an SRC8 or 9 or whatever look for a 30" scale 8 or 9 string and maybe throw a preamp in it. I wouldn't hold my breath for Ibanez to do one.


----------



## asher (Jun 3, 2014)

Am I the only one seriously confused by the whole bass VI/crossover thing?

They're all around 30", so they fall in between scale lengths, they're strung with.. what would be classified as light bass strings? Tuned an octave down from guitar standard? With guitar pickups?

It makes me feel like a Luddite, but I have no idea how these fit into most uses. Even if they do sound sweet in the demos above (I guess that's enough, right?)


----------



## Timma65 (Jun 3, 2014)

asher said:


> Am I the only one seriously confused by the whole bass VI/crossover thing?
> 
> They're all around 30", so they fall in between scale lengths, they're strung with.. what would be classified as light bass strings? Tuned an octave down from guitar standard? With guitar pickups?
> 
> It makes me feel like a Luddite, but I have no idea how these fit into most uses. Even if they do sound sweet in the demos above (I guess that's enough, right?)



I've just ordered one. I'm planning to use it as a six string baritone guitar. I might tune it up to F# but I'll see what I think of E an octave down from standard. I think at the 30" scale screams baritone guitar. As a bass I don't see the value so much, but I'm not a bassist. If anything the versatility is the key here. It can do either or. Which is cool!


----------



## Halowords (Jun 3, 2014)

asher said:


> Am I the only one seriously confused by the whole bass VI/crossover thing?
> 
> They're all around 30", so they fall in between scale lengths, they're strung with.. what would be classified as light bass strings? Tuned an octave down from guitar standard? With guitar pickups?
> 
> It makes me feel like a Luddite, but I have no idea how these fit into most uses. Even if they do sound sweet in the demos above (I guess that's enough, right?)



Robert Smith made it work alright. I am not sure I get the bass/guitar "crossover" so much as just a going for a baritone range. I like the idea of going lower to fill in that section between bass and guitar (i.e. baritone). However, I also like having a bass player and not being redundant.

I guess I am on the fence. For me, an 8-string set up like Tobin Abasi is my ideal because I can have "bigger" sounding chords and more options with an extra octave on the low end. I'm also a big fan of The Cure, so like that sort of sound. But I do not see much point in recreating the bass guitar or having a guitar than can cover ever conceivable not from earthquake to dog whistle. Especially in a band situation. For the studio, I am thinking multitracking makes more sense for most people most of the time.

So, I would be interested in something like this. However, I'd probably have more interest in either a Bass VI or in a multiscale 8-string that covered baritone-to-standard notes, and I would want them set up with guitar pickups to fit into a normal band setting.

-Cheers


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 3, 2014)

I use mine (Schecter Ultra VI) as a bass with some extra high range, mostly, although you can do some gorgeous soulful arpeggiated chords and clean tones. Very fun, versatile, and great-sounding instrument.


----------



## Meximelt (Jun 3, 2014)

I have the SRC6. I love it. It's become my main guitar. The whole crossover name is just that, the name they gave it. Bass VI instruments are regularly used as both bass and guitar.

My NGD from a while back
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...265431-ngd-vi-content-inside.html#post3963640


----------



## Explorer (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm again amused when someone on an ERG forum says they don't see why anyone else would want something with a different range, and doesn't see the point in a particular instrument. *laugh*

I've considered restringing my SR506 higher a few times, but it's nice as it is. Having that low B does make me GAS for a 9-string, so I can extend my tuning to BEADGFCAD, though....


----------



## teamSKDM (Jun 3, 2014)

so what is the overall purpose of this guitar? It seems like its basically a smaller 6 string bass, for people who dont wanna go low and keep the low string an e like a standard bass with 2 extra high strings?

is it supposed to be used by a bass player in a band setting, or more so a novelty kinda? what kind of amp?

just curious what the ultimate goal of ibanez releasing this is? its very interesting.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 3, 2014)

It's a Bass VI. It's a combination baritone guitar/short-scale bass with guitar spacing. Typically tuned B to B or E to E an octave down.

Do with it what you will. They're awesome instruments.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 3, 2014)

I'd say the purpose of Ibanez is to sell product where they think they can make money.

If you're asking, why do people want an instrument like this, then look to see where this kind of instrument has been used in the past for some idea of how different people utilize them. Like any other instrument (piano, guitar, violin, ERG, ERV, there's not just one united viewpoint. 

Here's one of the earlier recordings using this type of instrument as a guitar, just FYI...


----------



## asher (Jun 3, 2014)

Explorer said:


> I'm again amused when someone on an ERG forum says they don't see why anyone else would want something with a different range, and doesn't see the point in a particular instrument. *laugh*
> 
> I've considered restringing my SR506 higher a few times, but it's nice as it is. Having that low B does make me GAS for a 9-string, so I can extend my tuning to BEADGFCAD, though....


 
Since I'm the only one who expressed anything like that: that's not actually what I said.  In no way does my lack of understanding of how to work it into use, and some confusion about its actual range, make any reference to anybody else's needs or wants.


----------



## Timma65 (Jun 3, 2014)

Meximelt said:


> I have the SRC6. I love it. It's become my main guitar. The whole crossover name is just that, the name they gave it. Bass VI instruments are regularly used as both bass and guitar.
> 
> My NGD from a while back
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...265431-ngd-vi-content-inside.html#post3963640



If you use this as your main guitar, which is where I see myself going with it based on what I want to do, what are you doing with it? Do you keep it in E? Same pickups? Depending on how the stock bridge sounds I maybe swapping a Lace Deathbar in the bridge, but if I do I'm hoping the EQ qould still work with it. This thing seems so versatile I'm not sure what I'll do with it yet. 

Very interested in details on what others have been doing with it but I haven't been able to find much.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 3, 2014)

asher said:


> Since I'm the only one who expressed anything like that: that's not actually what I said.  In no way does my lack of understanding of how to work it into use, and some confusion about its actual range, make any reference to anybody else's needs or wants.



But snide comments are so _satisfying_.

Actually that's rather snide too. Oops 

Bass VI type instruments have seen quite a bit of use in country music as I understand it. I keep meaning to pick one up for some uptuned (E-E) bass playing; I like the high strings better at that scale than I do on a 34" or 35" bass.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 3, 2014)

Timma65 said:


> If you use this as your main guitar, which is where I see myself going with it based on what I want to do, what are you doing with it? Do you keep it in E? Same pickups? Depending on how the stock bridge sounds I maybe swapping a Lace Deathbar in the bridge, but if I do I'm hoping the EQ qould still work with it. This thing seems so versatile I'm not sure what I'll do with it yet.
> 
> Very interested in details on what others have been doing with it but I haven't been able to find much.



I don't think you're going to want crazy output on these. Clarity is the name of the game, and most amps have plenty of preamp gain to make up for any lack of output.

FWIW, I have those EMG-Hz pickups with an active preamp in one of my (full-scale) basses, and it's an awesome-sounding set. Clear, with plenty of tone shaping options, and sounds great from low to high all across the neck.


----------



## asher (Jun 3, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> But snide comments are so _satisfying_.
> 
> Actually that's rather snide too. Oops
> 
> Bass VI type instruments have seen quite a bit of use in country music as I understand it. I keep meaning to pick one up for some uptuned (E-E) bass playing; I like the high strings better at that scale than I do on a 34" or 35" bass.



Honestly if I wound up with one I'd probably have a lot of fun with those kinds of tones on its own  but I'd have to think really hard about how to work it into my band, for example.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah, I get what you're saying. When I think Bass VI I usually end up somewhere along these lines (baritone/bass parts, respectively):





Maybe even with a bass underneath it. I don't really riff on bass much though, so the ability to get that bass-ish tone in a guitar format (without changing the sound of my guitars) while also offering ambiance a la The Cure is interesting for me.


----------



## Karhu (Jun 3, 2014)

Good luck finding the SR7VIISC.
Team JCraft. Push pull on the humbucker. Selector switch like a guitar. Duncan pickups, amazing build. 
Only 5 of them in north america. Made for namm in 2009...


Source : I own one. =P


----------



## celticelk (Jun 3, 2014)

Karhu said:


> Good luck finding the SR7VIISC.
> Team JCraft. Push pull on the humbucker. Selector switch like a guitar. Duncan pickups, amazing build.
> Only 5 of them in north america. Made for namm in 2009...
> 
> ...



And there's one currently available on eBay. The SRC6, on the other hand, is a current production model and should be widely available, and since that's the model we've been talking about....


----------



## Karhu (Jun 3, 2014)

Please show me the ebay one... Because I never found an active bid.


----------



## celticelk (Jun 3, 2014)

Karhu said:


> Please show me the ebay one... Because I never found an active bid.



Ibanez SR7VII 7 String Bass Guitar | eBay


----------



## Karhu (Jun 3, 2014)

Holy shit... That's when I realize I got a good deal...

I paid 1300 CAD New...


----------



## Meximelt (Jun 4, 2014)

Timma65 said:


> If you use this as your main guitar, which is where I see myself going with it based on what I want to do, what are you doing with it? Do you keep it in E? Same pickups? Depending on how the stock bridge sounds I maybe swapping a Lace Deathbar in the bridge, but if I do I'm hoping the EQ qould still work with it. This thing seems so versatile I'm not sure what I'll do with it yet.
> 
> Very interested in details on what others have been doing with it but I haven't been able to find much.



The stock pickups are actually really good. And with the onboard 3 band eq you can get pretty much any tone you want. What i haven't seen in any video on it is a really boomy bass tone. The first time i plugged it into my powered pa speaker the bass was turned all the way up and the neck pick up selected and it felt like i was kicked I'm the chest. But a little tweak and i got a nice crisp clear guitar tone. Really the only upgrade I'm planning on doing is replacing the plastic nut on it with a graphtech.

And the tightend bridge is awesome. In my opinion it's the most comfortable bridge I've ever played on.


----------



## Karhu (Jun 4, 2014)

Trust me, once you played this instrument, you wouldn't be wanting to change any electronics on it. 

The pickups sound fantastic.


----------



## PunchLine (Oct 28, 2014)

Do you play through a bass or a guitar amp? Or both?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 28, 2014)

PunchLine said:


> Do you play through a bass or a guitar amp? Or both?



I use my Ultra VI through a bass amp when I want to sound like a bass, and a guitar amp when I want to sound like a guitar


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Oct 28, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> I use my Bass VI through a bass amp when I want to sound like a bass, and a guitar amp when I want to sound like a guitar



The same goes for my Danelectro 6 string bass. What I love about the new Ibanez is that whereas the Bass VI and Danelectro were designed from a guitar angle the Ibanez looks like it was designed from the bass side of things. I haven't seen one in person yet but if/when I do I'll be drooling all over it.


----------



## Wildebeest (Oct 28, 2014)

So has anyone ever played or even seen an Ultracure VI?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 28, 2014)

Wildebeest said:


> So has anyone ever played or even seen an Ultracure VI?



Nope. But my Ultra VI looks better anyway


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2016)

Bumping the thread because I have a bit of a question from owners...

The neck and string spacing IS guitar-like, right? It's not slightly wider? The specs seem in line with a guitar neck, but the neck and string spacing looks slightly wider.

I'm kinda curious because I wonder if the stock pickups can be replaced with standard guitar ones.


----------



## PunchLine (Jan 30, 2016)

The string spacing is the same as electric guitar string spacing. The pickups are EMG pickups, I don't have much experience with them but it looks like a regular humbucker type pickup would not fit. I'll measure it and let you know.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 30, 2016)

The pup cavities on my SRC6 have the same dimensions as ( for example) my Jackson SLATTXMG3-7- looks roughly 90mm x 38mm. 

Width at the nut equals about 47mm on the SLATTXMG3-7 but equals about 41mm on the SRC6.

SRC6 = EMG 35HZ
SLATTXMG3-7 = EMG 707's

Hope this helps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure you can fit in EMG-style 7-string pickups with no issue, since the EMG 35 series and 7-string series pickups are the same housing, plus they're rail pickups. 

Almost positive that standard pickups will work if the spacing is normal, but with huge-ass gaps around the pickup.


----------



## PunchLine (Jan 30, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure you can fit in EMG-style 7-string pickups with no issue, since the EMG 35 series and 7-string series pickups are the same housing, plus they're rail pickups.
> 
> Almost positive that standard pickups will work if the spacing is normal, but with huge-ass gaps around the pickup.



You are correct. 6-string standard pickups will work. There will definitely be gaps around the pickup. I am not sure if you need to do modifications for installation though.

Here is the dimensions of a standard size humbucker:

http://www.seymourduncan.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/HB-6-String-Uncovered-Short-Magnet-Short-Leg-Bottom-Plate.gif

Here it is the EMG 35 HZ:

http://www.emgpickups.com/media/productfile/3/5/35_40_45HZ_0230-0043B%20%20%20%20.pdf

Being a guitar player, I had no idea that EMG 35 HZ was used on 4-string basses


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah they're passive versions of the active EMG 35DC pickups. They're usually meant for budget bass guitars, but since EMG was trying to go for a true hybrid bass, it seems like they went out and even used bass pickups instead of traditional guitar pickups like most Bass VI variants. 

Which kind of sucks if you're like me and just want a 30'' baritone to tune down to E or something.


----------

